# Hanging in North Carolina last summer



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 14, 2017)

Over the past summer I was hanging out in North Carolina with my good friend Josh and his lovely lady Tiffany. We did a fair bit of exploring and mushroom hunting, collection Reiche, Chicken, Chaga, and several other types of edible 'shrooms to sell at the local restaurants in Asheville.We took in the Hippy "Firefly" gathering, drank some good moonshine and generally had a good time. I was able to get in some camping in the smokies, and scour all of the local area thrift stores for gear and cast iron cooking pots / pans. I love NC and hope to get back there and locate a decent place to set up a semi permanent camp.

See you on the trail!

Tomahawk


----------



## Runaway Ruby Blue (Jan 14, 2017)

Did you go by Cades Cove? They have some AMAZING trails


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 14, 2017)

Runaway Ruby Blue said:


> Did you go by Cades Cove? They have some AMAZING trails


Not on this trip


----------



## Runaway Ruby Blue (Jan 15, 2017)

Ever back to the Apps, you should go, it's amazing! Wildlife everywhere! Rangers are very nice, give free water bottles to people.


----------



## David F (Jan 17, 2017)

Very beautiful place to hang out. 

Sent from my LGL44VL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## SpoonLady (Jan 29, 2017)

*Glad you had a good time in Asheville. I love it here. *


----------

